# Speedometer problems with Nissan Bluebird 1.6 LX



## chrisdee (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello.

I have an 1987 Nissan Bluebird 1.6 LX wich has a completly wild
speedometer. When I accelerate it show's a speed much faster than I really drive in. When I in reality drive about 30 km/h it show's over 200 km/h.

I wonder what could be wrong and if there is something I could do to fix it
without it costing to much ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Wrong Section, please post in the correct section for your car... This section is reserved for Garages and Tools. Nothing more.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well... the closest forum i can think of is the stanza/altima forum because the bluebird and the altima are closely related... not sure how the 1.6 will affect the repair suggestions though...


----------



## chrisdee (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok. Thank you for being redirected to the correct forum part.
Hope someone here can help me with this problem.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

have you checked the vehicle speed sensor? im not sure if your year vehicle had one or if the speedo is cable operated. either way, check the vss if you have one and check the cable if you have that instead. at least this is a place to start.


----------



## chrisdee (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you for answer AsleepAltima, but where do I check the speed sensor ?
And what is the VVS ? The manual book maby ?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the vss (vehicle speed sensor) should be on the transmission somewhere, like i said though - if you have one. im not sure that an older vehicle like yours has one. you might have a cable instead. if you can get your hands on a service manual, you should be able to find it pretty easily. just look up speedometer and see what it connects to.


----------

